# Is there a list of filter / auto drip brewers that hit the right temperatures?



## Lovelock (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm in the market for an auto drip brewer and didn't realise the gulf in coffee quality from the cheap to expensive.

This seems down to the water temp not being hot enough and the right water dispersion.

I've been trying to find some information on which machines hit the right water temps but there doesn't seem to be much info other than the SCA Approved list which are all £150+ or hard to get in the UK.

There are plenty of Mellita and Russel Hobbs machines out there, but it's a case of if any of these are actually half decent or if its worth just forking out the £150 for a MoccaMaster.

Thanks!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

https://ecbc.info/


----------



## arjunmal (May 10, 2017)

The SCA also has a list: https://sca.coffee/certified-home-brewer


----------



## Lovelock (Jul 18, 2020)

MWJB said:


> https://ecbc.info/


 Thanks for that link, few more on there that I can look into but it's mostly the same that not many are available in the UK.

I didn't want to spend much, but it seems that to get anything that will brew a decent cup I'll need to be spending 100 anyway.

It's a toss up right now between a Moccamaster and this https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/behmor-brazen

There are the Melittas for sub £50 but really mixed reviews.


----------

